# Last fountain pen in 2020



## m_kola (Dec 31, 2020)

Today, as part of the CA glue finishing training, I made such an American walnut (sapwood) fountain pen. 
This is the last pen in 2020, another one tomorrow.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Stakhaus (Dec 31, 2020)

m_kola said:


> Today, as part of the CA glue finishing training, I made such an American walnut (sapwood) fountain pen.
> This is the last pen in 2020, another one tomorrow.
> Happy New Year!View attachment 294003


Very nice, love the photo setup.


----------



## Stakhaus (Dec 31, 2020)

Stakhaus said:


> Very nice, love the photo setup.


Jumping in on you subject, last pen of the year, made with left overs.


----------

